# Cheese



## rgecaprock (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't see where this might fit so I'm posting here. Does anyone make cheese? I've been reading about it and thinking of trying it. There are some interesting looking kits. Gotta have something to go with the wine......










Ramona


----------



## masta (Jun 5, 2005)

I moved this post since it is food and wine! I have never made cheese as of yet but had some awesome hot pepper jelly with Brie cheese on crackers the other day with some wine...it was awesome!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 5, 2005)

Funny you should ask, here's a picture of two pieces that are left from some my son and I made November last year.








We made a homemade press, but I am too lazy to go upstairs and take a picture of it tonight!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

Ramona, well you made me try some of the cheese, it has aged very well!! Goes great with some fastdrinkinwine.com....


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 6, 2005)

Stinkie,


I need details about the cheese. What kind? Did you use a kit? How long to age...etc. Is that a pilsner glass you are drinking your wine out of? Do you have time to actually go to a job? You are always up to something. You remind me a young verson of my Dad. He keeps bees. raises trout, makes wine,makes syrup,has gardens and orchards, does stained glass, photography...and he's almost 80.


Amy let me know where you get your cheese supplies....unless you milk your own cow and start from scratch.......Ramona


----------



## Hippie (Jun 6, 2005)

HEHEHE


Stinkie, you remind her of her Dad who is almost 80! Very funny!


----------



## masta (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey who can cut the cheese better than a man we call Stinkie?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 6, 2005)

Stinkie,


I didn't mean to get you picked on but you are an easy target!!!!!!


All in fun.......Hey and Glenvall, you all should be as cool as my old Dad!! I admire you all for the things you do. I think it is great. There should be more people like you.....glad to have you as friends!!!


Ramona


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

1: I never use the right glass

2: You made me go upstairs with my camera

3: I'm working 9 days strait right now 12 hour shifts










I drilled a bunch of holes in a 5 gallon pail, but it was actually to big around you need a 6 to 8 inch pipe.










Homemade press, hang a gallon of water on the hook on the left end for weight.










Score the bottom wood for draining and a solid one for the top press.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

Cheese links


New England Cheesemaking Supply Company


the links are on the next page



I went to the health food store and got fresh raw milk.


*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

Fankhauser's Cheese Page


Welcome To The Grape and Granary


New England Cheesemaking Supply Company


Mozzarella cheese in one hour


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

Life jackets are ready, I have 7 inflatable kayaks if anyone wants to go for a white water ride!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 6, 2005)

I HAVE TO DO THAT TO MAKE CHEESE!!!!? Yeah, I see how that works.WHAT is upstairs....a secret LABORATORY



behind a bookcase



.....Ramona


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

Upstairs is up the creaky stairs by the saddle, past the snowshoes and by the moose skin. Through the dinasoar blanket.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 6, 2005)

Where do you live? You must be walking around with your camera in a holster. That is really a cool place you have.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 6, 2005)

I live deep in the woods of Maine. My 47 acres.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 6, 2005)

You are a lucky guy


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 7, 2005)

So, you work and do all this other stuff. I think I had it before. It's coffee, Mnt Dew and Red Bull!



You just don't sleep!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't drink any cafenne EVER, it causes depression in me (and many
other people) I SLEEP AT WORK!!!!!!!! SSSHHHHHH lets just keep that our
secret...lol....they just called from work CALL IN...4 hours pay to
show up tomorrow..ya got to love it..lol....time and 1/2 to nap
tomorrow for 12 hours. HEY!!! Deadliest catch on at 8 tonight on
Discovery channel, I'm having 2 homebrews and some KING CRAB LEGS!!!


----------



## Hippie (Jun 7, 2005)

Same here. No caffiene for me either. Lots and lots of water, especially this time of year, and beer, and wine. Oh yes, and Ameretta sours.


Sorry, that deadliest catch show bores me silly. I can only watch 30 minute shows because of my ADD and OCD.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 9, 2005)

I usually watch TDC but I didn'tsee what the deadliest catch is. What didImiss?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 9, 2005)

Next Tuesday night 9 pm discovery channel BE THERE!! It might be a different time cause you all have the wrong time anyway!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, "I wasn't thinkin', I was drinkin" !!

do I win a prize?

They should make a reality show about my life, it would be a comedy...lol


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 9, 2005)

I was thinking of exactally that for you....a reality show. What would you call it? Also think thatStephen King could find a good story line there since he likes the Maine setting and you would be quite a character...




Don't hit me.


Ramona


Is TDC about lobsters....I'm guessing?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 9, 2005)

The deadliest Catch is about Crab fishing in Alaska, I dream of going to Alaska, but it's just a dream for now.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 9, 2005)

I see a TV show for Stinkie that is a cross of Alton Brown's Good Eats on the Food Network and Steve Irwin'sCrocodile Hunter. Like Steve I think our Stinkie will try just about anything!



Whadaja say, Stinkie?


----------

